# Copper Red HMPK Dumbo x Gold



## Emily McNalty (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi all! First spawn in a while. 

I'm thinking of spawning my Copper Red HMPK Dumbo with a gold female like below. How do you all think that would turn out? 

I'm hoping all goes smoothly!









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily McNalty (Jun 2, 2019)

First attempt and the female just dropped her eggs in the corner and ate them all. Will try again soon. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily McNalty (Jun 2, 2019)

This was my female. A gold rosetail halfmoon. Sadly she seems to be too big for him and he can't fertilize the eggs properly. Attached her shop photo as I can't get a good pic of her. 

I was going to give her one more chance but ended up using another female instead and now have fry.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily McNalty (Jun 2, 2019)

Now sadly the mother of this spawn is just a plain old pet shop bought one. Red Veiltail. Oh well. Let's see how the fry grow. 
Once again couldn't get a good photo of her but at least you can see her colour a little here. Btw this is after male shredded her.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily McNalty (Jun 2, 2019)

07/08/19.
Fry hatch. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily McNalty (Jun 2, 2019)

blubird101 said:


> I can't see any of the pictures for some reason.


Oh I'm not sure why sorry. Any ideas why?


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

So cute! Baby bettas are adorable. I currently have a betta spawn. We had a complication with the heater tho, and most of them died. We only have about 6-8 now. ;-;


----------

